# Toronto Zoo Visit Fish Pics



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Hey all, was at the Toronto Zoo today and got a couple pictures of some of their fish displays. I didn't get to see them all unfortunately, with the 30+ degree heat my friends weren't about to follow me to see more fish but it just leaves more for next time lol. 

In the pics are 

1) Giant Gourami, they had lots of them in a pond and in tanks. 
2) Malawi Tank
3) Victorian Cichlids which are extinct in the wild and super rare in the hobby ptychromis _____ is the one with the jutting jaw the other one's name I forget. 
4) Coral Tank
5) GBR exhibit
6) Jelly Fish
7) African Tetras
8) Huge Prawn like creature (Kat will like this)


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

im constantly at the zoo especially with this heat my son loves the water park and the fish mainly the malawi tank. Anyway here are a few more pics of some of the fish threw in one lion pic it looks amazing


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

A bunch of us from here all went to the zoo a few years back. I see the deplorable conditions in the cichlid display have seemed to improve, although it still looks overstocked. I have pictures from that trip of scraped up fish, close ups of that cichlid tank and massively concaved bellies, and other neglect of the fish.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

The fish in the malawi tank looked pretty decent to me. Seemed as though some of the species were missing or very low in numbers, yellow labs for one but overall everything looked ok. We just happened to show up at feeding time which was cool too. I missed a lot of fish while I was there, something for next time. 

Al, did you actually take your son out on one of these scorcher days lol? Im pretty sure I saw kids melting on sunday out there.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

Well i took him fri and sat it was damn hot as hell but we just went to see the cichlids as usual took a zoo mobile ride and spent an hr and a half in the water park.. Thank god for a membership i wouldnt have paid 20+ his admission each day. i made him wear his fishing hat in the water park and then the rest of the day so it kept him cool.. Me on the other hand ROASTED rofl

ooo ive never got to see the malawi fish feeding they do look a little Slim id do anything for a tank like that tho lol


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Yah, I haven't showed my mom the picture of the malawi tank there because before I knew it she'd have me setting up the same thing here.. She loves Malawi Mbuna and peacocks. 

One day Id like to have a tank that big but I'd do a S. American biotope tank with discus, characins and cyprinids, and a few smaller plecos, I'd just do TONS of them. That is my dream tank.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Cory said:


> 4) Coral Tank
> 5) GBR exhibit


I hope you enjoyed the trip, Cory!

By the way, I think you're missing the coral tank. GBR exhibit has *zero* live corals.

Here are some photos I posted earlier

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8827


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Al-Losaurus said:


> im constantly at the zoo especially with this heat my son loves the water park and the fish mainly the malawi tank. Anyway here are a few more pics of some of the fish threw in one lion pic it looks amazing


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

lol thanks i tried the [ img ] thing it didnt seem to work i had a few really nice shots of the fake reef tank but didnt bother posting them cause the fake part was a disappointment to me too...


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I was so dissapointed by the reef tank in general I didn't even have time to notice that the corals were fake lol. I saw it and before I even looked inside I was looking down the hall to see if there was a bigger tank somewhere lol. My fiance liked the SW fish but is usually more impressed and ooh ahh ish at the sw tanks in Big Al's. 

Im really keen to see their native fish display as well as a few of the other ones next time I go there but Im not sure how long it will be until I can sucker someone else into going to the zoo with me. The heat totally killed everyone and I think it put a bad vibe on the zoo although we all had a good time overall.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Actually, it's still pretty bad. Not as bad as a few years ago. But it's just a natural thing for me to look at a fish tank and I instinctively spot trouble fish and fish that move funny. It's because of years of daily practice looking at my own tank.
For example, from one of the photos take of the cichlid tank:








But you can't blame them for all the fault though. It's hard to treat a tank of that size. It's either internal worms or tuberculosis. That is, if they even care at all. But most likely, the cost of replenishing lost stock is cheaper than the treatment.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

It is better than the last time I visited. Pretty much every fish had concaved stomachs. I will post pics when I get home

Otherwise here are previous thread about visits there and the deplorable conditions

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2214&highlight=toronto


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

hey i took my son to the zoo again for something to do and i thought id let everyone know they opened maybe a 200-300 gallon live reef tank...

It doesn't look to be in top shape but says on the sign will take a few months for it to acclimatize but at least they finally have some real stuff rather then painted rock i didn't have my camera cause i take my son so often to kill time. Next time i go il try to remember to take some pics to post.


----------



## Al-Losaurus (Jul 21, 2009)

oh yea forgot to mention its in the same room as the fake coral Australia pavilion.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Don't remember where I heard it, but someone on one of the salt forums mentioned that the coral display was covered in aptasia which is a pest anenome that is killed off in hobbiests tanks.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Does it look like this?










This is in the same room with the larger tank with fake corals. I wasn't sure how big it was, but definitely not 300 gallons.

This photo was taken not too long ago (2 and half month)


----------

